# Caobonext VS AOGAMI SUPER GYUTO



## adam ang (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi guys , I'm currently compare jck carbonext & moritaka aogami super gyuto

Both similar price but i never use carbonext before. 


Can you guys give me some advice?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Are they they same price?  Moritaka is more expensive from my search.  To me, they are not that similar at all.

Carbonext is monosteel semi stainless with a western handle.   Moritaka is soft iron clad carbon with a wa handle.

Moritaka scares me because of overgrind issues.  i.e. ground too much from the side.  You won't know until you sharpen and there is a hole in your edge.

What is your budget?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Price difference not super large when ordering direct from Moritaka Hamono. 

But Millions points out the critical issue - they're not similar knives and you have given zero input as to what you want from this purchase. Can you elaborate any on preferences, intended usage, etc?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Also the grind on the Carbonext is kinda thick at the edge as I have heard reported, also not the best FF in general, I have heard it described as a good "project" knife.


----------

